# Uber good for riders, bad for drivers



## Illinoisdriver (Jul 20, 2016)

The ideal was probably noble. Give people more options, save riders some bucks and provide people wanting to be their own boss a option. Unfortunately for many from what I read the driver is abused, absorbs all the variables in costs of operation and like any contractor has little say in the business of operation. Be aware you may operate your business, but you can't set rates, decline customers, or give yourself a raise. If Uber or Lyft decide to cut rates to get more customers. You pretty much are stuck with a pay loss. Sure I see a few people trying to crunch numbers and convince everyone you can make money. I suspect that in some areas you certainly can given rates, customer volume and type added charges. No doubt if everyone failed Uber would be no more. But eventually you begin to read more failures than success stories and for a person not to last a week or two is a telling sign that the driver suffers because of the rate competition. You can't succeed if your people in the field can't make money. A few success stories don't make for a successful company. I have been a contractor in the trucking industry and believe me when your own company sells you out for less profit just to get work. Your doomed to make it with that company. Even the successful people who claim on this forum to make good money with Uber or Lyft must realize the more popular it becomes the more the rates will drop. Even customers seem less than impressed overall with Uber or Lyft. Probably because you get what you pay for. Which for some cheap is worth it even for less than stellar service. But for others they gripe about slow pick ups, cancelled rides, rude drivers, and lousy vehicles. Well folks, you get what you get when your cheap. Looking over the Uber site I see very little pertaining to helping the driver. Its all about the customer but in fact, a satisfied driver makes a world of difference with customers. When a driver has a job they can feel good about and brings home a decent paycheck which doesn't all go back into the business or taxes, they are better drivers. Until Uber balances customer needs vs a good driver career. The service will get worse as most drivers quit or get disgruntled over conditions.


----------



## Uber Is The Devil (Jul 21, 2016)

Absolutely right. Über should take some of that 40 billion and pay a decent wage. Also they let customers play games with booking and cancelling on a whim, without repercussions. And that VIP benefitless crap.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ahhh too many words no breaks or paragraphs I stop reading after 6 words. I edited for better reading


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

I wish uber would go back to there original rates in New Orleans for their drivers. I didn't mind paying more because it was still better than a taxi and cheaper still.


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

Not that I'm rooting for Uber to go public and monetize Travis' hundreds of millions that he is worth. But, an IPO would mean that Uber's model would come under much more scrutiny from the analysts that cover the stock and Uber would need to make all kinds of financial disclosures with regards to their business model. I believe that stock analysts would drill them on metrics important to a transportation company such as driver turnover, etc. etc.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Illinoisdriver said:


> The ideal was probably noble. Give people more options, save riders some bucks and provide people wanting to be their own boss a option. Unfortunately for many from what I read the driver is abused, absorbs all the variables in costs of operation and like any contractor has little say in the business of operation. Be aware you may operate your business, but you can't set rates, decline customers, or give yourself a raise. If Uber or Lyft decide to cut rates to get more customers. You pretty much are stuck with a pay loss. Sure I see a few people trying to crunch numbers and convince everyone you can make money. I suspect that in some areas you certainly can given rates, customer volume and type added charges. No doubt if everyone failed Uber would be no more. But eventually you begin to read more failures than success stories and for a person not to last a week or two is a telling sign that the driver suffers because of the rate competition. You can't succeed if your people in the field can't make money. A few success stories don't make for a successful company. I have been a contractor in the trucking industry and believe me when your own company sells you out for less profit just to get work. Your doomed to make it with that company. Even the successful people who claim on this forum to make good money with Uber or Lyft must realize the more popular it becomes the more the rates will drop. Even customers seem less than impressed overall with Uber or Lyft. Probably because you get what you pay for. Which for some cheap is worth it even for less than stellar service. But for others they gripe about slow pick ups, cancelled rides, rude drivers, and lousy vehicles. Well folks, you get what you get when your cheap. Looking over the Uber site I see very little pertaining to helping the driver. Its all about the customer but in fact, a satisfied driver makes a world of difference with customers. When a driver has a job they can feel good about and brings home a decent paycheck which doesn't all go back into the business or taxes, they are better drivers. Until Uber balances customer needs vs a good driver career. The service will get worse as most drivers quit or get disgruntled over conditions.


you want a company who tells you in front of the world "I can't wait to fire you, all ONE MILLION OF Y'ALL" to treat their workers better huh..... Ok don't hold ya breath......


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

Illinoisdriver said:


> The ideal was probably noble. Give people more options, save riders some bucks and provide people wanting to be their own boss a option. Unfortunately for many from what I read the driver is abused, absorbs all the variables in costs of operation and like any contractor has little say in the business of operation. Be aware you may operate your business, but you can't set rates, decline customers, or give yourself a raise. If Uber or Lyft decide to cut rates to get more customers. You pretty much are stuck with a pay loss. Sure I see a few people trying to crunch numbers and convince everyone you can make money. I suspect that in some areas you certainly can given rates, customer volume and type added charges. No doubt if everyone failed Uber would be no more. But eventually you begin to read more failures than success stories and for a person not to last a week or two is a telling sign that the driver suffers because of the rate competition. You can't succeed if your people in the field can't make money. A few success stories don't make for a successful company. I have been a contractor in the trucking industry and believe me when your own company sells you out for less profit just to get work. Your doomed to make it with that company. Even the successful people who claim on this forum to make good money with Uber or Lyft must realize the more popular it becomes the more the rates will drop. Even customers seem less than impressed overall with Uber or Lyft. Probably because you get what you pay for. Which for some cheap is worth it even for less than stellar service. But for others they gripe about slow pick ups, cancelled rides, rude drivers, and lousy vehicles. Well folks, you get what you get when your cheap. Looking over the Uber site I see very little pertaining to helping the driver. Its all about the customer but in fact, a satisfied driver makes a world of difference with customers. When a driver has a job they can feel good about and brings home a decent paycheck which doesn't all go back into the business or taxes, they are better drivers. Until Uber balances customer needs vs a good driver career. The service will get worse as most drivers quit or get disgruntled over conditions.


That is so well written! It was a pleasure to read!!!


----------



## stemor (May 15, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> A×hhhhhhhhhhhhh too many words no breaks or paragraphs I stoop reading after 6 words


Ouch, too many "hhh"s, I quit reading after three.


----------

